# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Outubro 2007



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2007 às 10:49)

No mínimo preocupante se vier a confirmar-se:





ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR




La Borrasca Fría sitúada en frente de Galicia, se encuentra relativamente Aislada respecto la circulación circumpolar, y acercándose lentamente hacia la península. El nivel de 500hPa del centro de la DANA se encuentra situado al rededor de los 5'4km subiendo a 5'6km de altura geopotencial, con un reflejo en superficie centrado, que irá ascendiendo de presión mínima 990mb (domingo) hasta los 1000 mb (lunes) y 1010 mb (martes).




Mientras, el anticiclón ruso tiende a estirarse en forma de falca, hacia Francia e Italia, por reflejo de la dorsal africana, la cual tiene asociada una invasión cálida en las capas medias de hasta 20ºC a 850hPa. Este bloqueo anticiclónico obligará que la Borrasca Fría Aislada tienda a situarse muy lentamente por debajo de la falca anticiclónica en los próximos días.





Entre la vaguada asociada a la BFA y la dorsal africana, se está formando un frente estacionario (advectivo-convectivo) relativamente muy activo, que separará la lengua fría de hasta -18ºC a 500hpa y la lengua cálida de hasta +24ºC en las capas bajas. Este frente se situará en el tercio oeste peninsular durante unos 3 días, entre domingo y martes.







Y atención porque la energía potencial convectiva disponible en el suroeste irá aumentando desde los 600 J/kg de hoy hasta superar los 1500 J/kg el martes, mientras que el índice lifted se pronunciará desde los -2ºC hasta los -5ºC. El martes por la tarde, esta energía tenderá a desplazarse por el Estrecho, hasta unirse con la energía que se acumulará en el mediterráneo occidental, que el miércoles y jueves será superior a 2000J/kg y de lifted inferior a -7ºC





Predicción y riesgos


*Entre el domingo y el martes, se esperan lluvias muy persistentes en muchos puntos del tercio oeste peninsular.  En el sur de Galicia y norte o noreste de Portugal se esperan precipitaciones de moderadas a fuertes, siendo algo persistentes (2-4h), durante el domingo. Estas precipitaciones se quedarán estancadas en la diagonal formada por el sur de Portugal-Huelva y sur de Asturias, afectando a Extremadura, al oeste de Castilla-León y al sur de Portugal, con una persistencia que localmete podría ser muy importante, y superar los 100 mm en un día o los 150 mm en 2 días, siendo más probable en Cáceres, Salamanca, Zamora, León y sur de Portugal (donde podrían superar localmente los 200 mm entre el lunes y el martes).





KOKA's: Hemos activado la ALERTA EXTREMA para el sur de Portugal por tormentas severas y precipitaciones que acumularán más de 200 mm en 48h entre el lunes y el martes. Así pues, vigilad la formación de tormentas organizadas en el suroeste peninsular. 

* 



Fonte: www.eltiemposevero.es

Tenho notado que eles têm acertado os lugares onde ocorrem fenómenos extremos, será que eles estão certos , Vince o que achas desta previsão, 200 mm no Algarve seria espectacular, mas por outro lado parecia o 13 de Outubro de 1989


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 11:30)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*



algarvio1980 disse:


> No mínimo preocupante se vier a confirmar-se:
> Tenho notado que eles têm acertado os lugares onde ocorrem fenómenos extremos, será que eles estão certos , Vince o que achas desta previsão, 200 mm no Algarve seria espectacular, mas por outro lado parecia o 13 de Outubro de 1989



Sinceramente não sei, a situação está muito bem explicada por eles no texto que colocaste, os espanhois desde há 2 dias que falavam muito mais dessa situação do que da frente desta madrugada/manhã. A incursão de ar frio nos 500hPa (que pode ir até aos -17/18Cº) é significativa, vai muito para sul e durará 3/4  dias. Para termo de comparação, basta ver que agora neste momento a iso de -15C aos 500hPa mal toca o país, só um cantinho no Minho, e depois vai descendo por aí abaixo.












Eu confio bastante no TS, tem uma vantagem muito grande em relação ao Estofex que é a de conhecerem bem a nossa realidade, a nossa especificidade atlântica e o nosso S e SW, que é uma coisa que eu às vezes acho que falha bastante no Estofex apesar dos forecaster's deles serem excepcionais.Mas como tudo, neste tipo de situações, umas vezes acerta-se, outras falha-se ou erra-se no local. Quer uns quer outros baseam-se também nos modelos e estes erram muitas vezes como sabemos.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2007 às 14:22)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

Depois da passagem da superfície frontal a precipitação deve abrandar. Vamos ver o que nos reserva essa massa de ar que vem a seguir.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2007 às 15:35)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

A partir desta tarde passaremos a estar em regime de aguaceiros, com possibilidade de trovoadas dispersas.
A depressão centrada a Oeste tenderá a entrar em fase de enchimento barométrico, pelo que a instabilidade tem tendência a diminuir, especialmente a partir de amanhã. No entanto, ainda podem vir a ocorrer alguns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e isolados (especialmente no litoral Oeste ou em zonas montanhosas).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Set 2007 às 17:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*

O meteograma para Chaves mete precipitação para o próximo fim de semana depois de um intervalo no meio da semana...


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 17:50)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*



Gerofil disse:


> A partir desta tarde passaremos a estar em regime de aguaceiros, com possibilidade de trovoadas dispersas.
> A depressão centrada a Oeste tenderá a entrar em fase de enchimento barométrico, pelo que a instabilidade tem tendência a diminuir, especialmente a partir de amanhã. No entanto, ainda podem vir a ocorrer alguns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e isolados (especialmente no litoral Oeste ou em zonas montanhosas).



Exacto, a depressão vai enfraquecer gradualmente como indicam os modelos, só que a instabilidade vai permanecer.

Há aqui o pormenor curioso de termos começado com um sistema frontal e vamos acabar com outra situação nova, daí o tal alerta do Tiempo Severo, que é o Jet criar e isolar uma nova depressão em altura com a respectiva bolsa de ar frio nos niveis altos.

Pela localização dela geralmente só costuma dá animação para Espanha (lá para 4ªf/5ªf) mas na transição entre as duas situações poderá deixar bastante água no sul do país já na 3ªfeira segundo o GFS e segundo o Tiempo Severo.

Isto se eu percebi bem, que esta situação é confusa como tudo






*3ªf*


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2007 às 23:18)

O Estofex prevê  instabilidade para amanhã em especial no sul.








> *SYNOPSIS*
> 
> Monday morning at 06:00 UTC... a broad mid-tropospheric ridge is located over the western Mediterranean while a closed vertically-stacked low about 500 km west of Cape Finesterre is almost stationary. Between these two systems slight warm air advection takes place ahead of a frontal zone stretching form southern Protugal to the Bay of Biscay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Out 2007 às 00:59)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*



Vince disse:


> Exacto, a depressão vai enfraquecer gradualmente como indicam os modelos, só que a instabilidade vai permanecer.
> 
> Há aqui o pormenor curioso de termos começado com um sistema frontal e vamos acabar com outra situação nova, daí o tal alerta do Tiempo Severo, que é o Jet criar e isolar uma nova depressão em altura com a respectiva bolsa de ar frio nos niveis altos.



Exactamente; vamos ter uma "depressão" em altitude que não se vai traduzir à superfície mas que vai continuar a provocar tempo instavel com aguaceiros e trovoadas em Portugal Continental nos próximos 2/3 dias.
Na imagem repare-se a zona a verde sobre o Sudoeste da Península Ibérica (45 ºC negativos a 9 300 metros de altitude, aprox.).






Fonte: Wetter3


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 08:12)

O dia esrá a começar com o setup previsto pelo Estofex, por isso, cuidadinho aí ....


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 08:54)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2007*



Gerofil disse:


> Fonte: Wetter3



Esse mapa do wetter3 é de facto melhor que os do wetterzentrale para ver estas situações, pois este último usa curvas em vez de cores na temperatura. No entanto o uso do mapa aos 500hPa é o mais correcto para medir a força e frio deste tipo de depressão. 

Eu é que me estou sempre a esquecer os mapas GFS do  Meteored, que esses é que são os melhores para descrever estas depressões nos niveis altos:


*Superficie e 500 hPa (hoje)*








http://modelos.meteored.com/GFS Meteored_1.html


*Superficie e 500 hPa (previsão 3 Outubro 12z)*








http://modelos.meteored.com/GFS Meteored_1.html

Nesta última imagem cá temos a depressão isolada e respectiva bolsa de ar frio que chega aos -16/18C aos 500 hPa. Mas neste dia e nesta localização dará problemas aos espanhois. Se fosse mais a SW seria diferente. Por cá teremos problemas na  evolução entre as duas situações.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2007 às 11:37)

Madrugada chuvosa mas uma grande diferença do meu pluviometro WS9004 da LaCrosse para a Estação Faro/Aeroporto, a minha cerca de 8mm a de Faro cerca de 28 mm (menos 20mm) distância de 15 kms, em Olhão choveu mas não existe tanta água como em Faro, o tempo aqui vai piorar a partir do meio da tarde, os modelos colocam muita precipitação para esta noite aqui nesta zona ou entra por Sagres( aqui não vai afectar tanto) ou então entra aqui pela Ilha do Farol(pode causar inundações) no Sotavento Algarvio.





Foi accionado o alerta laranja para os distritos de Faro, Beja e Évora, hoje lançaram o alerta antecipadamente pelo Instituto de Meteorologia como forma de alertar as pessoas totalmente de acordo.

O INM Espanhol também já lançou o alerta laranja na província de Huelva, Badajoz e Cáceres, portanto estão os dois em sintonia, vamos aguardar o desenvolvimento desta situação, ao longo do dia de hoje e amanhã, já que o alerta é até amanhã às 19 horas em Portugal.

Ultima actualização de www.eltiemposevero.es





A Zona entre Albufeira e Vila Real de Santo António tal como o interior alentejano em alerta extremo devido a precipitações muito fortes, trovoadas, granizo, ou até mesmo algum tornado mas de probabilidade reduzida de acontecer.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 13:29)

Vamos ver o que nos reserva o principio da noite no Algarve e Alentejo interior. 

Penso que aquilo que os modelos nos indicam merece muita credibilidade, porque há uma correspondência perfeita entre o que se está a passar agora quando olhamos para o satélite/radar e aquilo que vem nos modelos para estas horas. O que como sabemos é bastante raro.Além do mais é uma situação bastante estacionária, não há lugar para grande dinamismo e erros de local, pode ser um pouco mais para oeste ou para leste, etc, mas no geral não deve andar muito longe do que estes alertas indicam.

O Tiempo Severo na actualização de hoje inclina-a mais no eixo SW-NE como tinha o Estofex ontem, o que vai de encontro ao que vemos no satélite.


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2007 às 15:09)

*Alerta Laranja*






http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp






http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/avi/pr/conavi_c.php


----------



## Mago (4 Out 2007 às 18:42)

*De Volta a Calmaria.....*


----------



## Minho (4 Out 2007 às 21:46)

Bem o dizes Mago, de volta a calmaria....

A concordância entre os membros é total, por isso dificilmente teremos surpresas estes próximos 8 dias


----------



## Rog (6 Out 2007 às 23:11)

A grande nublosidade visível por satélite, de origem tropical que atravessa a Madeira, originou durante o dia alguns aguaceiros, localmente fortes e nevoeiro. A previsão é para aguaceiros moderados com condições de trovoadas para a noite e amanhã.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Out 2007 às 14:47)

Este mês de Outubro vai ser uma grande seca ... em termos de fenónemos meteorológicos.
Se chover será um tipo de clima muito parecido com o mês de Setembro até na temperatura....

Não existe qualquer corrente de Oeste pronunciada no Hemisfério Norte devendo reinar o "Bloqueio", sendo que contudo esta configuração poderá ser algo perigosa ... e até já deu origem a inundações no Hemisfério Norte!!

Uma espreitadela em termos de previsão sazonal:





O que quero dizer é que com o bloqueio caso surja alguma depressão com ausencia de corrente, esta pode ficar estacionada vários dias.....
O Bloqueio parece ser o que vai reinar este Outono/Inverno!!
A previsão de chuva para Novembro também daqui a nada tb a tiram!!


----------



## jPdF (8 Out 2007 às 16:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Este mês de Outubro vai ser uma grande seca ... em termos de fenónemos meteorológicos.
> Se chover será um tipo de clima muito parecido com o mês de Setembro até na temperatura....
> 
> Não existe qualquer corrente de Oeste pronunciada no Hemisfério Norte devendo reinar o "Bloqueio", sendo que contudo esta configuração poderá ser algo perigosa ... e até já deu origem a inundações no Hemisfério Norte!!
> ...



Não há chuva...venha o frio, estamos cá para o receber... era sempre melhor acompanhado com umas gotas de água...mas na ausência desta que venha o frio...também é bem vindo!!


----------



## Skizzo (8 Out 2007 às 17:13)

Não percebo nada desses gráficos. São de chuva ou temperaturas? O vermelho e o azul indicam o quê?


----------



## Skizzo (8 Out 2007 às 17:15)

jPdF disse:


> Não há chuva...venha o frio, estamos cá para o receber... era sempre melhor acompanhado com umas gotas de água...mas na ausência desta que venha o frio...também é bem vindo!!



Credo espero bem k nao. Detesto chuva e frio, e como estudo em Coimbra torna tudo ainda muito mais desagradável, viagens, etc.


----------



## Zephyros (8 Out 2007 às 23:30)

os graficos da temperatura indicam valores médios normais para o mes de outubro,ou até inferiores ao normal,mas de facto aquilo que se virifica _in loco_,é que as temperaturas estão muito acima do normal,por exemplo para amanhã,estão previstas temperaturas em todo o território muito proximas das 30º.
segundo o accuweather.com ( fonte normalmente fiavél),vamos ter temperaturas na ordem dos 26/27 graus até lá para o dia 17,depois começam a descer mas tambem de forma timida,chuva essa nem vê-la,possivelmente lá para o dia 20 e mesmo assim deve ser pouca.

assim sendo será de esperar um outono/inverno de pouca chuva(tipo inverno de seca),ou será previsivél que esta situação se altere?

relativamente a temperaturas,será um outono/inverno com temperaturas acima da média,ou pelo contrário,teremos um inverno frio?


ps-este tempo é mesmo uma seca,o frio vinha mesmo em boa altura


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2007 às 12:46)

Boas ... O gráfico que apresentei indica que teremos em Portugal nos meses de Outubro e Novembr, mais chuva do que o habitual no Sul do País, enquanto que nos meses de Inverno (Dezembro/Março), cada um promete ser mais seco ... que o anterior. Situação muito semelhante ao ano passado.

Contudo tenho seguido a evolução nos últimos dois meses e não me admirava nada que até a precipitação prevista para Novembro fosse retirada..
Se a situação se alterar ... duvido porque nas nossas latitudes parece haver um bloqueio completo por todo hemisfério Norte através do Z700 ...(não percebo bem o que é)

As temperaturas estão representadas em termos de desvios em graus Kelvin, mas eu não tomarias em consideração ... porque tem sido extremamente falíveis...
Creio que este mês de Outubro será bem mais quente que o habitual ao contrário do que é sugerido no mapa apresentado.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Out 2007 às 12:53)

Em termos de curiosidade ... alguém tem alguns dados sobre a precipitação anual nos últimos anos em Portugal??

Pelo que me lembro os últimos anos (16/17) tem predominado a seca ou então anos normais (excepto o Inverno de 2001) e no Sul nem se fala....
Será uma situação normal ou uma consequencia do aquecimento global!!!


----------



## HotSpot (9 Out 2007 às 12:58)

Parece que vamos ter mais um corte no Stream

Mais animação para o próximo fim-de-semana parecida aos episodios anteriores. Chuva e Trovoada.

O GFS tem vindo a compor e com a saida das z06 está melhor que nunca.


----------



## Minho (9 Out 2007 às 22:31)

Interessante de facto o próximo fim-de-semana. Como se comportará a atmosfera com uns importantes -20ºC a 500hPa...


----------



## Zephyros (9 Out 2007 às 23:02)

o que se está a verificar(temperaturas elevadas)parece de certa forma ser um contrasenso,isto porque o aquecimento global tem vindo a causar um degelo muito rapido no arctico,o que provoca inevitavelmente uma entrada massiva de agua doçe em toda a zona do atlantico norte,o que como se sabe obrigaria a chamada corrente do golfo a migrar para latitudes mais a sul do que é normal,com o consequente arrefecimento das aguas e com uma entrada mais livre de superficeis frontais/polares,e um arrefecimento na europa.
mas aquilo que se está a verificar é uma anormalidade em termos de temperaturas na peninsula ibérica,no resto da europa parece que as temperaturas estão tambem ligeiramente acima da média,embora nunca com os valores que se registam em portugal.
quanto á chuva e trovoada para o proximo fim de semana,engraçado que o INM não prevê essa situação,nem mesmo o accuweather.com


----------



## Minho (10 Out 2007 às 22:47)

Chuva parece que não vem lá muita, mas pelo menos vamos voltar para as temperaturas normais para a época


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2007 às 23:16)

Até os mapas vão em encontro àquilo que a minha estação regista: Moscavide parece ter máximas cada vez mais baixas em relação ao Oeste de Lisboa e temperaturas mínimas a evidenciarem-se cada vez mais, à medida que nos afastamos cada vez mais do Verão.
Lembremo-nos de que no Verão acontecia o inverso: a zona oriental da região de Lisboa, onde se enquadra Moscavide, aquecia imenso em relação às outras regiões.
No Verão, concentra-se aqui imenso calor e, no Inverno, concentra-se aqui mais frio, por estar mais perto do Vale do Tejo, o que permite uma maior variação das temperaturas.

Veja-se a previsão quanto às temperaturas para sexta-feira, segundo o Meteoblue, que é muito fiável, pelo menos para esta região.













Repare-se no declive desta zona, a partir das imagens do Google Earth.
Os efeitos do relevo foram exagerados em 3 vezes para melhor evidenciar as irregularidades do terreno e o facto de Moscavide estar a uma altitude mais baixa e mais protegido dos ventos de Oeste.


----------



## Rog (11 Out 2007 às 00:03)

A Madeira está em alerta amarelo devido à aproximação de uma depressao. Poderá ocorrer durante a noite e amanha aguaceiros moderados a fortes e trovoadas.


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2007 às 00:32)

Rog disse:


> A Madeira está em alerta amarelo devido à aproximação de uma depressao. Poderá ocorrer durante a noite e amanha aguaceiros moderados a fortes e trovoadas.



Situação interessante,  esteve todo o dia com convecção no centro. Por pouco que não tinha estacionado em cima da Madeira, mas deverá passar a sul, rumo a sudoeste.

*
16:00*





*23:00*





*
Animação:*





*Descargas*


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2007 às 11:09)

*Sobre a depressão da Madeira*

Não é nada de muito importante ou preocupante, mas tem algum interesse apesar de não se prever evoluções e esta noite perdeu a maior parte da convecção.


1) A ULL (depressão isolada em altura) é agora acompanhada por uma depressão à superficie, embora fraquinha, de 1011mb.










> AN UPPER TROUGH COVERS THE E ATLC EXTENDING
> FROM AN UPPER LOW JUST N OF THE CANARY ISLANDS NEAR 31N16W INTO
> THE E TROPICAL ATLC ACROSS THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS THEN SW TO
> NEAR 10N34W AND COVERS THE REMAINDER OF THE ATLC. *A SMALL
> ...





2) Tem circulação fechada à superficie







3) É internamente no SDD/NOAA um semi-Invest, mas não é publico nem tem número e tem T1.5  na escala Dvorak.


```
Atlantic Ocean Basin
   DATE/TIME     LAT     LON    CLASSIFICATION        STORM 
  11/  15 UTC    31.5N   16.3W    T1.5/1.5           INVEST
  10/1800 UTC    31.6N   15.4W    T1.5/1.5           INVEST
```


Mas agora sem convecção não vai a lado nenhum:







E no diagrama de fases o GFS diz que continua a ter apenas um nucleo frio, e sem convecção profunda no centro assim continuará.


----------



## mocha (11 Out 2007 às 15:41)

mais uma animação por fim de semana, para sul


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2007 às 18:10)

mocha disse:


> mais uma animação por fim de semana, para sul



Para que sim, mas será trovoada seca, os modelos dão pouca chuva, nas noutras situações, os modelos colocaram bastante precipitação nas outras situações a 25 de Agosto ou mesmo nos primeiros dois dias deste mês, não acredito com um CAPE-5 não ocorra precipitação mais relevante do que estes 0.5mm que dão o GFS


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2007 às 19:00)

Que miséria de mês, domingo e 2ªfeira talvez ocorra alguma coisa no Algarve, tirando o dia 1 e 2 de Outubro, o resto é pasmaceira, acham que este Outono/Inverno vai voltar a seca, maldito anticiclone, se voltar irá ser uma situação preocupante, e quer dizer uma coisa que o espaço de tempo para ocorrer secas é cada vez mais reduzido, começa a fazer lembrar o Outubro de 2004.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2007 às 19:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Que miséria de mês, domingo e 2ªfeira talvez ocorra alguma coisa no Algarve, tirando o dia 1 e 2 de Outubro, o resto é pasmaceira, acham que este Outono/Inverno vai voltar a seca, maldito anticiclone, se voltar irá ser uma situação preocupante, e quer dizer uma coisa que o espaço de tempo para ocorrer secas é cada vez mais reduzido, começa a fazer lembrar o Outubro de 2005



Também já penso nisso, ja repararam que se não fossem as precipitações conectivas, praticamente não teria havido precipitações no Continente...
Não é normal, nesta altura o AA tão forte que praticamente não se desloca, faz lembrar 2005 e um ano, não me lembro qual, mas há pouco tempo em que não choveu até à noite de consoada... Nem penso colocar essa hipótese, mas é de facto preocupante...


----------



## filipept (12 Out 2007 às 19:24)

Realmente não se tem pasado nada em termos metereológios, e não se avizinha nada de significante nos próximos tempos, segundo os modelos. Mesmo em termos de temperatura, será dificil termos temperaturas mais baixas, talvez lá para o fim do mês.

P.S: Embora que este tempo possa parecer seca, é excelente para um passeio pela serra, por exemplo o Gerês, pois por esta altura temos fins de tarde fantásticos com cores muito doces, excelentes para fotografia. Nem tudo é mau ...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2007 às 20:24)

DESOLADOR!
Sem Comentários...


----------



## mocha (12 Out 2007 às 21:46)

parece k vou ter um bocadinho de


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (13 Out 2007 às 15:50)

Boas...

Parece que apos o ultimo suspiro do 97L a morte era eminente!! agora o que vem sao restos mortais que iram dar origem a aguaceiros e trovoadas aki no sul e que tambem nao sera nada de especial!! e se ocorrerem!!

Este mes esta a ser a desgraça!! tirando dia 2 claro!! de resto para eskecer Sad


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Out 2007 às 17:01)

Desolador, não há fim à vista para isto! Seca?

Espero que mais uma vez os modelos estejam errados!


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2007 às 17:17)

Meteorograma para Olhão


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2007 às 19:51)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Desolador, não há fim à vista para isto! Seca?
> 
> Espero que mais uma vez os modelos estejam errados!



Provavelmente vamos ter um Outubro seco, o que já não acontece há alguns anos, mas mesmo assim ainda podemos ter uma boa estação chuvosa.


----------



## Fil (13 Out 2007 às 20:08)

Isto nem parece outubro, que marasmo! Até em 2005, outubro foi o mês que salvou o ano. Dia após dia, os modelos continuam a não apontar nada à vista...


----------



## Brigantia (14 Out 2007 às 00:37)

Bem sei que analisar modelos a esta distância é puro entretenimento mas não resiti em colocar aqui...

Reparem no que o GFS aponta para o final do mês...

Meteograma de Bragança



























Seria a primeira grande situação do Outono/Inverno...a ver vamos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Out 2007 às 02:41)

Nem acredito no que os meus olhos vêem! Mas até lá caput! Até os espanhois do meteored entraram em delírio!!!


----------



## Skizzo (14 Out 2007 às 03:54)

Espero k tenhamos um Outono bem seco  E com temperaturas amenas


----------



## Vince (14 Out 2007 às 10:23)

*Alerta amarelo no Algarve (agitação marítima) *










> Início domingo, 14 Outubro 2007 às 06:00 (UTC).
> Fimdomingo, 14 Outubro 2007 às 14:59 (UTC).
> Agitação Marítima relativamente à Altura Significativa
> Na costa Sul, ondas de sueste com 1,5 a 2 metros, aumentando temporariamente para 2 a 2,5 metros até meio da tarde.


© Instituto de Meteorologia - Sistema Avisos Meteorológicos


----------



## filipept (14 Out 2007 às 10:27)

Já começam os modelos a fazernos sonhar  ... mas ao menos sonhadores e crentes que iremos ter uma boa temporada. A confirmarem-se esses modelos teriamos neve a uma cota já aceitável para a altura do ano (800/900). A ver vamos...


----------



## RMira (14 Out 2007 às 11:46)

De regresso a Portugal , parece que vamos ter animação e da grossa logo!


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2007 às 14:44)

Aos sonhadores da Neve ... 
Não se esqueçam que para haver neve é necessário haver frio e precipitação...
Quanto aos modelos apresento aqui os sazonais porque os modelos a curto/médio prazo são uma seca desmarcada!!





Só não percebo ainda porque dão mais precipitação que o normal para o mes de Outubro, não me digam que nos dias 1 e 2 choveu aqui pelo mês todo .Se não chove hoje ou amanhã só poderá chover lá pro 28'??
tb aqui não precisa de chover muito para ultrapassar a média


----------



## RMira (15 Out 2007 às 14:48)

Esses mapas a mim pouco me dizem, ainda há uns tempos atrás apontavam Novembro e Dezembro chuvoso, Janeiro seco e agora apontam rigorosamente o contrário. Quanto a Outubro continuo esperançado de que vamos ter animação (precipitação, entenda-se) no final do mês (última semana).


----------



## RMira (15 Out 2007 às 15:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro de 2007*

Decretado pelo IM o alerta amarelo para os distritos de Setúbal, Évora, Beja, e para o Grupo Ocidental dos Açores devido à possibilidade de forte precipitação e trovoada. Em Faro ainda devido à agitação marítima:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/previsao/SAM/sam.jsp

Mas que as perspectivas não são muito animadoras para o que resta de Outubro lá isso é verdade


----------



## Aurélio (15 Out 2007 às 15:45)

Exactamente por isso mesmo é que eu procuro informação em tudo o que é sitio não tanto em termos de mapas mas tentando juntar 1 + 1 = 2. E assim retirei algumas conclusões:
1) Este é um ano de La Nina, ou seja, consequentemente arrefecimento das águas do Pacifico Sul/Médio, pronto a Oeste da América do Sul e Central;
2) Embora com menor influência quando temos um período de La Nina, costuma-se ter mais frio e tempestade no Nordeste da Europa, e mais secas exctamente no Sudoeste da Europe e Sueste da Europa do qual fazemos parte;
3) A influencia de NAO neste Outono/Inverno é relativamente nulo com -0.05 ou seja, basicamente nem negativo nem positivo, zero;
4) Todos os modelos apontam para Outuno/Inverno seco ... já desde há muito com excepção de Outubro/Novembro que tem vindo a colocar a precipitação acima da média ora num ora noutro, mas nunca nos dois ...
5) Por isso acredito que a precipitação ocorrerá no final deste mês ou inicio de Novembro , seguindo-se um Verão de São Martinho que mais parecerá um
Verão autêntico excepto na temperatura, pelo menos:
Analisem os modelos do seguinte link, nos meses anteriores e Verão se não tenho razão em seguir as previsões sazonais.
O ano passado acertei quase em cheio.....


----------



## RMira (15 Out 2007 às 16:05)

Aurélio disse:


> Exactamente por isso mesmo é que eu procuro informação em tudo o que é sitio não tanto em termos de mapas mas tentando juntar 1 + 1 = 2. E assim retirei algumas conclusões:
> 1) Este é um ano de La Nina, ou seja, consequentemente arrefecimento das águas do Pacifico Sul/Médio, pronto a Oeste da América do Sul e Central;
> 2) Embora com menor influência quando temos um período de La Nina, costuma-se ter mais frio e tempestade no Nordeste da Europa, e mais secas exctamente no Sudoeste da Europe e Sueste da Europa do qual fazemos parte;
> 3) A influencia de NAO neste Outono/Inverno é relativamente nulo com -0.05 ou seja, basicamente nem negativo nem positivo, zero;
> ...



Sim, mas o NAO estando a -0.05 com uma incerteza de +-1 pouco pode dizer sobre o inverno, apesar de se levar a crer que o valor tenderá a ser mais negativo que o estimado, o que não quer dizer que não venha a ser o oposto (para já tudo leva a crer que o modelo está certo).















http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/precip/CWlink/pna/nao_index.html

Segundo a tendência natural apontaria para um final de Outubro com NAO positivo mas nesta coisas da meteorologia só visto.


----------



## Brigantia (15 Out 2007 às 18:46)

Os modelos continam a insistir em alguma instabilidade na última semana de Outubro 
O frio esse é que vão retirando com o aproximar dessa semana!!! 

Vamos aguardar, mas espero que as coisas mudem rápidamente


----------



## RMira (16 Out 2007 às 09:16)

Brigantia disse:


> Os modelos continam a insistir em alguma instabilidade na última semana de Outubro
> O frio esse é que vão retirando com o aproximar dessa semana!!!
> 
> Vamos aguardar, mas espero que as coisas mudem rápidamente



É verdade Brigantia. Parece que as grandes superficies frontais este ano não querem nada com o nosso país (já estou um pouco cansado de tanta convectividade ). Mas acredio que o Anticiclone nos vai dar alegrias ainda e vai sair da posição onde tem estado há já algum tempo.


----------



## mocha (17 Out 2007 às 09:58)

alerta: chegou o verão 

*Céu limpo e temperatura alta*
Calor até à próxima semana

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) prevê temperaturas elevadas e céu pouco nublado, que vão oferecer aos portugueses, até à próxima segunda-feira, um clima de Verão, pouco habitual nesta altura do ano.







Fonte da Meteorologia explicou ao CM que a chuva que ontem caiu em algumas regiões deverá cessar por completo a partir de hoje. Devido a um anticiclone localizado sobre as ilhas britânicas – que atinge parte do território continental e que vai intensificar-se nos próximos dias – o céu vai apresentar-se limpo.

As temperaturas mínimas vão descer e as máximas tenderão a aumentar, principalmente em algumas regiões do Litoral norte, onde as altas temperaturas que se farão sentir podem representar uma situação anormal para a época e em relação a anos anteriores. A média das temperaturas deve rondar os 25 graus.

No Algarve, os empresários hoteleiros estão confiantes de que o ano turístico vai fechar “em grande”. Os últimos dias do mês registaram um aumento de dois a três por cento relativamente a idêntico período do ano passado. Todo o ano turístico se comportou, aliás, “acima das expectativas iniciais”, apurou o CM junto das principais associações algarvias do sector, que se manifestaram também optimistas quanto aos “primeiros dias de Novembro”.

VERÃO TARDIO

TERMÓMETROS ALTOS

A temperatura habitual para o mês de Outubro não ultrapassa os 22,4 graus. Ainda assim, na última semana os termómetros das duas principais cidades do País, Lisboa e Porto, chegaram a marcar 35 graus centígrados.

MONTIJO INUNDADO

A rua dos Pescadores, Montijo, ficou inundada com a chuva intensa de segunda-feira à noite. A água galgou passeios e inundou estabelecimentos comerciais.

POPULAÇÃO E GASES

Os ambientalistas afirmam que as altas temperaturas deste mês resultam da concentração de pessoas, gases poluentes, edifícios de betão e da falta de espaços verdes nas cidades. 

_Diana Paiva/Ana Palma, Correio da manhã_


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2007 às 10:32)

Bem aqui no Algarve ... mais concretamente em Faro não choveu nada .. o que eu já esperava!!
Quanto á chuva que poderia aparecer na ultima semana de Outubro ...
bem já se encarregaram de a retirar todinha e instalaram o anticiclone sobre as ilhas britânicas que vai provocar bom tempo durante uma eternidade !!
nem vale a pena mostrar a imagem ... o tempo é sempre a mesma porcaria !!
Que seca de Outono ... não fosse a convectividade nem teria chovido ainda ...
Sistemas frontais ...nada de nada ...


----------



## RMira (17 Out 2007 às 10:38)

mocha disse:


> POPULAÇÃO E GASES
> 
> Os ambientalistas afirmam que as altas temperaturas deste mês resultam da concentração de pessoas, gases poluentes, edifícios de betão e da falta de espaços verdes nas cidades.
> 
> _Diana Paiva/Ana Palma, Correio da manhã_



Não resisto a este parágrafo 

Simplesmente genial...até me fez esquecer que está calor!

Muito bom


----------



## RMira (17 Out 2007 às 10:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Bem aqui no Algarve ... mais concretamente em Faro não choveu nada .. o que eu já esperava!!
> Quanto á chuva que poderia aparecer na ultima semana de Outubro ...
> bem já se encarregaram de a retirar todinha e instalaram o anticiclone sobre as ilhas britânicas que vai provocar bom tempo durante uma eternidade !!
> nem vale a pena mostrar a imagem ... o tempo é sempre a mesma porcaria !!
> ...



Espero e acredito que vão voltar a colocar para precipitação para a última semana de Outubro...


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2007 às 12:16)

mirones disse:


> Não resisto a este parágrafo
> Simplesmente genial...até me fez esquecer que está calor!
> Muito bom



Não devia fazer rir, mas chorar. 

Como nem sequer são identificados os ambientalistas que fizeram tal afirmação .... lixo jornalístico.


----------



## RMira (17 Out 2007 às 12:51)

Vince disse:


> Não devia fazer rir, mas chorar.
> 
> Como nem sequer são identificados os ambientalistas que fizeram tal afirmação .... lixo jornalístico.



Sim, mas rir de tamanha babuseira! Rir para não chorar é o melhor remédio


----------



## Jota 21 (17 Out 2007 às 15:24)

E a chuva? Onde anda a chuva? Ano seco? Isto está-se a complicar, mais umas semanas e começa-se a falar de seca em Portugal. As perspectivas não são as melhores...


----------



## RMira (17 Out 2007 às 15:52)

Jota 21 disse:


> E a chuva? Onde anda a chuva? Ano seco? Isto está-se a complicar, mais umas semanas e começa-se a falar de seca em Portugal. As perspectivas não são as melhores...



A última saída volta a mostrar mudança de padrão para a próxima semana com uma possível entrada...? Vamos ver...


----------



## Jota 21 (17 Out 2007 às 16:26)

Pois é, tinha visto ao fim da manhã as previsões de precipitação até ao final do mês no Weather Online e nada. Fui ver há pouco e já lá está novamente precipitação para o fim do mês. Parece haver muita indecisão o que é normal, claro. Estas coisas do tempo não são assim tão lineares...


----------



## storm (18 Out 2007 às 15:43)

Boas,
Sim eu sei que ainda falta muito tempo e que a previsão por modelos é algo incerta, mas se isto se verifica-se já era alguma chuva 




Olhem só para aquela parte roxa mesmo em frente a Portugal




Espero bem que isto(mesmo sendo muito improvável) se mantenha assim, é que já estou farto de calor 

Cumps,


----------



## RMira (18 Out 2007 às 16:40)

Bem isso levava a que chovesse num dia mais do que o que deveria chover no mês, se calhar ainda não é este mês que vem aí o Sahara...

Agora a sério, tenho sempre vindo a dizer que na última semana iamos tirar a barriga de misérias...a chuva vem mesmo aí! Abriguem-se porque ela vem em força!


----------



## squidward (18 Out 2007 às 19:45)

que brutalidade de chuva

era bom que ficasse assim


----------



## Minho (18 Out 2007 às 22:20)

O Ensemble do GFS mostra pouca concordância entre os outputs mas uma tendência à descida das temperaturas. A ver o que nos aguardam os próximos dias.


----------



## João Soares (18 Out 2007 às 23:23)

Tenho uma duvida... se alguem me poder ajudar agradeço
Vamos ter chuva com descidas de temperatura??? e pode originar neve para lugar a menos de 1000mtx???

Cumprimentos,


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Out 2007 às 00:51)

Sim, podemos observar uma ligeira descida das temperaturas nos proxs dias/semanas...A chuva é que é incognita! Mas mesmo assim ainda n da neve, nem nos melhores sonhos infelizmente!


----------



## Mago (19 Out 2007 às 11:35)

Parece que a Chuva fugiu...Parece que o mês de Outubro vai continuar estável...


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Out 2007 às 12:14)

Caro Storm, aquilo é que era... Se chovesse assim seria óptimo. Ainda falta algum tempo mas as previsões do Weather Online são semelhantes. Pode ser que sim. Este calor já enjoa, não é normal nem faz falta a ninguém (a não ser a quem ainda possa ir para a praia, claro!).


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2007 às 18:02)

Mas que bela saída dos modelos da run das 12, por mim já não mexia mais, quando sair das 18, desaparece tudo 
Reparem na pressão para o Algarve 990mb


----------



## Minho (20 Out 2007 às 12:36)

Conforta pelo menos ver como as temperaturas vão começar a entrar na média para esta época do ano  

Acho que vamos assistir à primeira geada em capitais de distrito neste caso Bragança, claro 







Malta de Bragança câmaras a postos para registar o primeiro grande momento deste Outono


----------



## cracking (20 Out 2007 às 15:42)

Haverá possibilidade de neve para o fim de Outubro a cotas altas? Ou será que só descem as temperaturas e continuamos sem nuvens?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Out 2007 às 15:49)

cracking disse:


> Haverá possibilidade de neve para o fim de Outubro a cotas altas? Ou será que só descem as temperaturas e continuamos sem nuvens?



Penso que em cotas altas é possível! Mas da maneira que isto vai, com os modelos a alterarem tudo radicalmete, tudo pode acontecer!

Best Regards...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Out 2007 às 20:01)

Possa, os modelos cada vez estão mais malucos, cada run que sai, tem sempre alguma novidade, ou metem chuva ou tiram, a run das 6 punha precipitação no fim de semana que vem, esta tirou  tudo, outras é no princípio de Novembro, que grande confusão, nem os modelos já sabem, é so tiram daqui metem ali e pronto, k seca de mês de Outubro


----------



## Fil (21 Out 2007 às 00:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Possa, os modelos cada vez estão mais malucos, cada run que sai, tem sempre alguma novidade, ou metem chuva ou tiram, a run das 6 punha precipitação no fim de semana que vem, esta tirou  tudo, outras é no princípio de Novembro, que grande confusão, nem os modelos já sabem, é so tiram daqui metem ali e pronto, k seca de mês de Outubro



A run das 18h volta a meter precipitação no próximo fds


----------



## RMira (21 Out 2007 às 11:37)

Fil disse:


> A run das 18h volta a meter precipitação no próximo fds



É verdade, 4ª teremos chuva mas para a frente começo a desesperar


----------



## CidadeNeve (21 Out 2007 às 12:17)

ola a todos! 

de facto chuvinha fraca a partir de 3ª e depois intensifica-se... quanto à neve tenho duvidas, mas tb axo k é cedo... se vier, bem, tou mm aki ao lado... tiro umas fotos pra !!!

cumprimentos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Out 2007 às 13:24)

Chuva e frio! Finalmente a luz ao fundo do túnel!


----------



## Fil (21 Out 2007 às 15:08)

Na saída das 06h o GFS aumenta a precipitação para o meio da semana, e ainda mete uma entrada bem fria a 384h bonita de se ver, mas que não vai acontecer.


----------



## Minho (21 Out 2007 às 16:35)

Entretanto o Inverno já entrou duro na Gronelândia, com mínimas inferiores a -50ºC bem menos do que o normal para Outubro...











Fonte


----------



## Minho (21 Out 2007 às 20:18)

Conforme já foi dito pelos outros membro do fórum, durante a próxima semana as temperatura irão regressar ao normal para a época e a chuva irá regressar

Ensemble para o Porto


----------



## RMira (21 Out 2007 às 22:59)

É impressão minha ou os modelos andam completamente  ?

Mais um a sair e mais uma diferença brutal. Agora tiram a chuva de 4ª feira!

 ?


----------



## RMira (21 Out 2007 às 23:19)

Let them dream again...









Dream sweet dream!


----------



## Gerofil (21 Out 2007 às 23:29)

Segundo as previsões referidas no El Tiempo da TVE de hoje, *Quarta-feira *teremos um centro de baixas pressões sobre a Península Ibérica, o que dará condições para a ocorrência de chuva e possibilidade de trovoadas em quase toda a Península Ibérica (menos importantes nas regiões do noroeste).


----------



## Skizzo (22 Out 2007 às 01:01)

Espero bem k nao chova, nao kero k estrague a minha ultima latada!


----------



## Zoelae (22 Out 2007 às 01:30)

Minho disse:


> Entretanto o Inverno já entrou duro na Gronelândia, com mínimas inferiores a -50ºC bem menos do que o normal para Outubro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para saber um pouco mais sobre essa estação consultem:
http://www.summitcamp.org/


Ela fica a 3200m de altitude, no alto da calote de gelo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2007 às 12:45)

*Meteorograma para Olhão*





Parece que 4ª feira vai chover bem aqui em Olhão, o IM prevê chuva moderada a forte para as regiões do sul e claro não podia esquecer as nossas amigas , porque sem elas isto não chove nada nem tem piada


----------



## Aurélio (22 Out 2007 às 14:44)

Bem estive a visualizar vários sites e comparei com as previsões deles .. á dois ou tres dias atrás ... e a verdade é que eles continuam sem dar qualquer previsão de chuva ... apenas o WeatherOnline dá precipitação ...
Mas aviso já a precipitação deste Outono/Inverno encontra-se muito dependente das próximas duas semanas ... 
Tenho a certeza que este será um Outono seco ..


----------



## RMira (22 Out 2007 às 15:46)

É verdade, este ano está complicado de sairmos da sepa torta.

Os modelos, coitadinhos, estão pelas ruas da amargura, principalmente o GFS que nos quer fazer sonhar sem razão. O ECMWF tem andado mais acertivo ultimamente e se formos a ter em atenção a sua previsão, não é lá muito animadora 





As coisas não estão mesmo fáceis para Portugal este ano, pelo menos até agora. O MetOffice aponta para uma previsão de precipitação na média, mas isso está complicado de se verificar. Será que vamos ter chuva a potes na próxima 4ª feira e a média de Outubro vai ser atingida? 

Eu bem queria acreditar nisso, mas e o coelhinho da Páscoa!?!


----------



## RMira (22 Out 2007 às 16:50)

Esta saída das 12Z está novamente a colocar mais chuva para 4ª feira...era bom...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Out 2007 às 18:00)

Bom, isto é um sonho para o fim de Outubro, princípio de Novembro aqui no Algarve, lá vou andar de barco, como o ano passado no mês de Novembro , o pesadelo será tirarem tudo


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2007 às 22:28)

O Hirlam só coloca precipitação para a quarta-feira...













Fonte


----------



## Brigantia (22 Out 2007 às 23:39)

Será que já vamos ter neve nos pontos mais altos da Sanábria durante esta semana?!!
A ocorrer será que é a primeira deste Outono/Inverno? 






Fonte: INM


----------



## Mago (22 Out 2007 às 23:45)

Para quarta feira a situação é de tendencia a chover mas mesmo os modelos estão um pouco receosos e pouco confiantes.....
De qualquer forma a tendencia é chover mais a sul....


----------



## CMPunk (23 Out 2007 às 01:29)

Boas pessoal!!

Pelo ke parece vai haver chuva para o meio da seman, isso é muito mau, you a ver que nao vou á feira de Faro por causa da chuva.

Loooool


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2007 às 10:26)

Lol ... ola colega de Faro ... 
Eu tb tencioono ir á feira de faro esta semana ... mas não te preocupes com a chuva que se chover é só de manhã ...

Quanto aos modelos, qualquer dia deixo de ver os modelos do GFS que apenas nos fazem sonhar .. mas que depois é aquilo que se vê ... e lá se vai .. toda a chuva prevista para o final do mês !!

Penso que isto este ano está mau ... e olhem que nem chegou o Verão de S. Martinho ainda ... então é que será mesmo uma catástrofe !!


----------



## CidadeNeve (23 Out 2007 às 10:28)

ola a todos!

espero que seja esta semana k vejamos kk koisa. a mim parece me que uma descidazinha da temperatura prevista, aí uns 3 graus, ja trarão neve pra a serra da estrela, caso haja precipitação... mas sonhar é facil... lol


----------



## CidadeNeve (23 Out 2007 às 10:32)

poix é, pelos vistos os nuestros hermanos vao ter alguma sorte. as previsões indicam freezing rain (nem sei como traduzir isto tecnicamente) para algumas das cidades mais frias e altas como teruel e soria a partir de sabado... a ver se nos chega alguma coisa cá...

abraços


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2007 às 12:43)

Sobre a eventual chuva mais intensa no Algarve para amanhã de manhã:

*Comparação entre o GFS (run 06z) e do HIRLAM (run 00z):*





http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html





http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html


----------



## Brigantia (23 Out 2007 às 14:56)

Parece que o Sul vai voltar a ter chuvinha...

No Norte não será nada de significativo...

Meteograma de Bragança segundo o run das 6Z


----------



## Kraliv (23 Out 2007 às 15:49)

Brigantia disse:


> Parece que o Sul vai voltar a ter chuvinha...
> 
> No Norte não será nada de significativo...
> 
> Meteograma de Bragança segundo o run das 6Z





Brigantia,

Donde é este Meteograma ????


----------



## Brigantia (23 Out 2007 às 15:57)

Kraliv disse:


> Brigantia,
> 
> Donde é este Meteograma ????



IPS MeteoStar


----------



## Kraliv (23 Out 2007 às 16:29)

Brigantia disse:


> IPS MeteoStar





Valeu, cara 

Eu costumo ver: http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html


----------



## Brigantia (23 Out 2007 às 18:51)

Kraliv disse:


> Valeu, cara
> 
> Eu costumo ver: http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html


Também uso esse


Só para animar...!Já reparam no que o GFS aponta para a primeira semana de Novembro. Segundo este modelo o inverno está aí...ver para crer!!!



Meteograma de Bragança






Era bonito de se ver mas até lá retiram tudo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2007 às 19:11)

*Southern Portugal

At the western flank of the south-European trough, a upper low moves southward. At lower levels, neutral to unstable lapse rates are expected over the relatively warm water surface of the eastern Atlantic ocean. Associated low pressure system also moves southward, and its cold front is expected to enter southern Portugal around noon. In the range of the cold front, maritime air mass spreads eastward into Portugal. Given strong vertical wind shear ahead of the cold front and favorable low-level veering profiles, a few rotating updrafts are not ruled out, capable of producing isolated tornadoes given low LCL heights and rather high low-level SRH values.*

Fonte: Estofex


----------



## Fil (23 Out 2007 às 20:10)

Para o fim de semana não sobrou mesmo nada, e agora não se vê chuva praticamente nenhuma a longo prazo 

Espero que amanhã descarregue bastante água pelo país todo, não vá isto ser uma situação duradoura...


----------



## Minho (23 Out 2007 às 21:45)

Eu também não quero ser pessimista mas parece-me que o único interessante que vem é o frio são as geadas. Por sinal mais cedo que no ano passado, aliás em Bragança no ano passado não geou em Outubro...


----------



## storm (23 Out 2007 às 21:52)

Boas,
Parece que a chuva que vem é em pouca quantidade

Meteograma para Bombarral







E de dia 31 até 8 aponta para 1,8mm .

Cumps,


----------



## Rog (23 Out 2007 às 23:49)

Se pelo continente a chuva passou mesmo que de leve.. por aqui nem sombra de nuvem já a alguns dias... só neste Outubro já deu mais dias de sol do que o Verão todo... e a previsão é algo pessimista.. ou optimista para alguns.. apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos e nada de especial nas proximas duas semanas... mas os modelos mudam vamos lá ver!
A precipitação acumulada até dia 2 de Nov. fica a 0mm segundo os modelos do GFS.


----------



## RMira (24 Out 2007 às 08:49)

Para compreendermos melhor o que se está a passar e parecendo que começa a haver "alguma" concordância entre os principais modelos a médio longo prazo:





A coisa está feia pois o bloqueio no Atlântico não permite a aproximação das tão famosas e saudosas frentes.

Até 2 de Novembro temos uma panorama medonho para Portugal e Madeira. Assim apenas alguma convectividade de vez em quando mas vai na volta estaremos a ouvir falar em "seca" neste inicio de ano hidrológico não tarda.

Esperemos para que melhores dias possam surgir com aquilo que tanto anseamos


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2007 às 12:51)

Previsão para Novembro e Dezembro




In Europe :

November should go along with the oceanic tide, as usual in this period of the year. As a consequence, temperatures should be hotter than usual from France and the British Isles to the south of Scandinavia up to the west of Russia, going through Italy, Austria and Poland. Given this maritime tide, abundant rains are to be expected over the United Kingdom, France, the south of Norway and Sweden, Denmark, Benelux and Germany. A cool to cold weather for the season should concern Iceland, the extreme north of Scandinavia, but also the Maghreb and the south of Andalusia. In both cases, this coolness should come along with a dry weather for this season.





In Europe :

Winter should quickly prevail from the first month of the season over a very large part of Europe, especially from the north of Russia and the three-quarters eastern Scandinavia to Austria. A clear thermal deficit may also be forecasted. It should also be normally cold over Russia, and from the Ukraine to the centre of Spain, going through the north of Italy, the south and the east of France, Germany and the west of Norway. This cold should come along with a dry weather, but locally important snowfalls may also be forecasted.  Soft temperatures may be found within… Iceland and the countries within North Africa. A strong pluviometry is expected over the Mediterranean countries up to the Near East.

Fonte: http://www.lameteo.org/saison/season1.html


----------



## RMira (25 Out 2007 às 15:09)

E continua tudo muito negro para Portugal no que diz respeito à 

Os modelos continuam a insistir na mesma situação se bem que o ECMWF começa a delinear a colocação A entre os Açores e a Gronelândia na vertical, o que mais um bocadinho para oeste era o ideal para termos  e 








Se se confirmar isso teremos portanto um abaixamento significativo da temperatura na 2ª semana de Novembro e talvez após o Verão de S. Martinho a primeira neve em Portugal digna desse nome.

Até lá vamos aguardando serenamente no antecipado Verão de S. Martinho


----------



## RMira (25 Out 2007 às 15:46)

De salientar que faz hoje um ano foi precisamente assim 

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/2006/Rrea00120061025.gif

Hoje é o contrário...o ano passado, contudo, tivémos um Inverno muito seco. Será que poderá significar que o que não cairá agora virá no Inverno?

Ao menos vamos sonhar um pouco


----------



## ACalado (25 Out 2007 às 21:56)

acho que este inverno vai ser uma nova decepção os modelos não mostram nada de bom ,nada mesmo o problema e que são todos


----------



## Zephyros (25 Out 2007 às 22:32)

isto está mesmo ruim,segundo o accuweather.com,não se espera chuva ou frio para os proximos 15 dias,ao que parece vamos continuar a ter temperaturas na ordem dos 20 graus no litoral,e chuva nem vê-la.
interessante seria alguem colocar alguns dados sobre temperaturas e chuva nos ultimos anos nos meses de outubro e novembro,só para comparar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Out 2007 às 22:57)

Tenho uma dúvida neste GFS colocam uma linha recta nas 540 dam e outra linha recta na temperatura a 850 mb nos -1ºC, agradeço que explicassem o que representa que eu não sei


----------



## Minho (25 Out 2007 às 23:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida neste GFS colocam uma linha recta nas 540 dam e outra linha recta na temperatura a 850 mb nos -1ºC, agradeço que explicassem o que representa que eu não sei



Sinceramente não tenho a certeza absoluta mas penso que servem como referência para indicar a possibilidade da queda de neve partir dos 1500 metros...  

Quanto aos 850 hPa penso que a linha está a indicar o 0ºC


----------



## Dan (25 Out 2007 às 23:28)

Zephyros disse:


> isto está mesmo ruim,segundo o accuweather.com,não se espera chuva ou frio para os proximos 15 dias,ao que parece vamos continuar a ter temperaturas na ordem dos 20 graus no litoral,e chuva nem vê-la.
> interessante seria alguem colocar alguns dados sobre temperaturas e chuva nos ultimos anos nos meses de outubro e novembro,só para comparar.



Nos últimos 6 anos, na maior parte do território do continente, o mês de Outubro foi normal ou chuvoso. No mês de Novembro, também nos últimos 6 anos, há um número equivalente de anos secos e chuvosos.


----------



## RMira (26 Out 2007 às 11:47)

Bem, olhando para a última saída apetece-me mesmo abrir o mítico tópico dos suicidios 

Mas que MAU!!!


----------



## Rog (26 Out 2007 às 11:53)

As previsões realmente não apontam nada de muito famoso... ainda assim, a localização do anticiclone nesta posição que conduz aos ventos de Nordeste na Madeira, até propicia a aguaceiros orográficos no norte da ilha...

Olhando para a acumulação total de chuva até 5 de Novembro


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Out 2007 às 18:37)

O Accuweather põe neve para Chaves no dia 9 de Novembro!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2007 às 18:57)

Novembro é a nossa prancha de salvação tem de ser chovoso se não, chapéu, começem a pensar em racionalizar água e a ter dias secos muito frios...


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2007 às 19:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Novembro é a nossa prancha de salvação tem de ser chovoso se não, chapéu, começem a pensar em racionalizar água *e a ter dias secos muito frios...*



Por acaso até aprecio esses dias no inverno, convinha é que houvesse bastante chuva antes para "regar" os campos e encher barragens..

Na última saida das 12z, agrada-me que o GFS tenha retirado um inicio muito quente de novembro e ao invés coloca temperaturas mais normais para a época. A chuva há-de acabar por vir, ainda nem estamos a meio do outono astrológico


----------



## Brigantia (26 Out 2007 às 21:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O Accuweather põe neve para Chaves no dia 9 de Novembro!!!



Para Bragança o Accuweather prevê neve para os dias 7/8 e 9...

Relembro que no último Inverno se fosse pelo Accuweather tinhamos tido aí uns 18 a 20 dias de neve em Bragança e todos nós sabemos como foi a realidade...
Pelos vistos dessidiram começar a brincadeira...


----------



## Fil (26 Out 2007 às 21:30)

Sre o Accuweather é um desastre para previsões nos próximos dias, imaginem para daqui a duas semanas


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2007 às 23:11)

Malta isto pode ser muito grave os solos estão sequissimos  desde que ocorreu a seca ainda não ouvir falar de cheias o que é muito mau...






Resumo o AA nem ata nem desata não nos sai de cima, talvez em Novembro parta para o leste da Europa.


----------



## João Soares (27 Out 2007 às 11:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O Accuweather põe neve para Chaves no dia 9 de Novembro!!!



O accuweather ja tirou a neve para Chaves e pa Bragança so da chuva ja nao deve faltar muito pa's primeiras nevadas
Abraços!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2007 às 17:28)

E se....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Out 2007 às 17:57)

JPS Gaia disse:


> O accuweather ja tirou a neve para Chaves e pa Bragança so da chuva ja nao deve faltar muito pa's primeiras nevadas
> Abraços!!!



 Não estavamos à espera de outra coisa!

Segundo os votantes do meu blog, a maioria acredita que este ano não haverá nevões! Espero que tal como o Accuweather estejam completamente errados!


----------



## Dan (27 Out 2007 às 18:18)

Desde 2000 que não havia um Outubro seco, pelo menos por esta região. Mais tarde ou mais cedo teria de acontecer. Vamos ver como se comporta o mês de Novembro. Não há ainda nenhuma indicação de que venha a ser também um mês seco.


----------



## Rog (27 Out 2007 às 23:10)

Dan disse:


> Desde 2000 que não havia um Outubro seco, pelo menos por esta região. Mais tarde ou mais cedo teria de acontecer. Vamos ver como se comporta o mês de Novembro. Não há ainda nenhuma indicação de que venha a ser também um mês seco.



Digo o mesmo, por aqui a precipitação está a 1/3 de Setembro ou mesmo de Agosto deste ano...


----------



## Minho (28 Out 2007 às 14:30)

Não há absolutamente nada digno de registo para esta semana. Talvez o mais interessante seja a descida das máximas terça e quarta de feira. Depois voltamos ao mesmo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Out 2007 às 19:05)

Meteorograma para Olhão:





É um sonho que na próxima run desaparece e aparece 0 mm , não mudem mais está mesmo bom, para andar de barco em Olhão


----------



## Rog (28 Out 2007 às 21:08)

A previsão para a Madeira também não terá grandes oscilações. Condicionado o tempo ao quadrante Nordeste em consequência do AA, ~podem ocorrer precipitação nas vertentes norte da ilha, principalmente de origem orográfica, e o céu nublado!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2007 às 21:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Meteorograma para Olhão:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já deves ter reparado que eles tem estado sempre a meter precepitação de dia 7/8 para a frente talvez já seje quase garantida nessa semana quem sabe em grandes quantidades  lá para quarta quinta desta semana que vem já vamos começar a ver isso a passar para 180h...


----------



## Tiagofsky (28 Out 2007 às 22:07)

Hey pessoal!  Como prometido no outro dia, agr virei mais vezes mandar os bitaites...O que é certo é que o General não esta com grande vontade de chegar em força..Nem frio nem chuva se avizinham...Realmente, so la p o meio d Novembro é q podera ser qe seja...!


----------



## RMira (29 Out 2007 às 09:16)

O que se pode dizer até dia 5 de Novembro é


----------



## Brigantia (29 Out 2007 às 17:46)

O cenário até ao dia 14 de Novembro é invariavelmente o mesmo...secura total...


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2007 às 18:17)

Brigantia disse:


> O cenário até ao dia 14 de Novembro é invariavelmente o mesmo...secura total...



estamos condenados  acho que este inverno vai ser um fiasco total  maldito AA


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2007 às 18:49)

spiritmind disse:


> estamos condenados  acho que este inverno vai ser um fiasco total  maldito AA



melhor dizendo, vão sendo fiascos atrás de fiascos os últimos Invernos.


----------



## Fil (29 Out 2007 às 18:49)

Ainda é arriscado falar do inverno, mas este outono vai mesmo caminho de ser um fiasco, pelo menos para quem vive na metade norte. Incrivel como dia após dia o GFS continua sem apontar nada. A ver se é esta semana que há as primeiras geadas...


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2007 às 19:11)

Eu continuo optimista penso que Novembro vai ser uma grande mês...


----------



## Skizzo (29 Out 2007 às 22:50)

Eu também tou optimista, mas para que seja um mês morno


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2007 às 23:19)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu também tou optimista, mas para que seja um mês morno



Eu quero lá saber das temperaturas eu quero é chuva aos cantaros  depois de uma boa rega nacional e algumas inundações falamos em temperaturas até lá as temperaturas pouco me saciam.


----------



## migueltejo (30 Out 2007 às 12:19)

eu quero chuva,tou farto de regar as laranjeiras  eu kero


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2007 às 12:37)

Lamento mas isto não dá para mais ... Secura total até ao fim do mes e ainda Dezembro ... este mes como AA está mais para Norte ... pode ser que ainda venha um outro aguaceiro pro Sul!!
 ... mas no norte vai estar o mes inteiro sem chover .... pelo menos é a minha opinião ...
Se chover alguma coisa será no norte e apenas no mes de janeiro ....
Daqui a 3/4 semanas já vão falar em seca ... a ver vamos se não !!


----------



## RMira (30 Out 2007 às 12:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Lamento mas isto não dá para mais ... Secura total até ao fim do mes e ainda Dezembro ... este mes como AA está mais para Norte ... pode ser que ainda venha um outro aguaceiro pro Sul!!
> ... mas no norte vai estar o mes inteiro sem chover .... pelo menos é a minha opinião ...
> Se chover alguma coisa será no norte e apenas no mes de janeiro ....
> Daqui a 3/4 semanas já vão falar em seca ... a ver vamos se não !!



Boas,

É de facto muito preocupante o panorama em Portugal...


----------



## BARROS (31 Out 2007 às 13:49)

É TUDO CULPA DO AQUECIMENTO GLOBAL...
  Li que vocês andam reclamando de uma seca maior que a normal aí em Portugal?
  Pois saibam que vocês não estão sozinhos. Grande parte do centro do Brasil sofreu com uma seca maior que o previsto. Quando o normal era que as primeiras chuvas chegassem no meio-fim de setembro, elas só vieram na 2° quinzena de outubro. Sem falar no Nordeste do país(chamado SERTÃO), que não vê água desde MARÇO! Agora a situação aqui parece começar a se normalizar. As chuvas estão vinDo, e fortes até em muitos lugares. A única coisa anormal que ainda persiste é o calor que hoje pode chegar a 35°C em SÃO PAULO( pode parecer pouco, mas são paulo não registra temperaturas muito acima disso por dois motivos: A pequena distância com o mar de apenas 70km que faz com que sopre uma brisa do oceano no final do dia amenizando o calor, e, a altitude de mais de 700m, que não permite que os termômetros subam tanto, mesmo em uma cidade coberta de asfalto e prédios que às vezes provocam as "ilhas de calor").
 Agora ás 11:00 algumas regiôes da cidade registra 33°C! E talvez podemos ter temporal no final da tarde.
QUE AS CHUVAS CHEGUEM LOGO PRA VOCÊS, PARA COINCIDIR COM O PERÍODO CHUVOSO DAQUI. SÓ QUE COM UMA DIFERENÇA: ENQUANTO NÓS AQUI SUAMOS DE CALOR, VOCÊS TREMEM DE FRIO!!!!!!


----------



## Skizzo (1 Nov 2007 às 22:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu quero lá saber das temperaturas eu quero é chuva aos cantaros  depois de uma boa rega nacional e algumas inundações falamos em temperaturas até lá as temperaturas pouco me saciam.



Eu tenho horror a chuva lol, tantas viagens de comboio para a faculdade canceladas, a casa toda patinhada cheia de lama, sensação de desconforto com roupa molhada, ruas inundadas, não poder sair de casa e passear, sentimento de tristeza e melancolia. Naaaa, não gosto mesmo de chuva (tb não me dou bem com o frio ) Gosto de um inverno para o seco, e se possível com temperaturas amenas (uma combinação impossivel eu sei ).


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2007 às 23:03)

Skizzo disse:


> Eu tenho horror a chuva lol, tantas viagens de comboio para a faculdade canceladas, a casa toda patinhada cheia de lama, sensação de desconforto com roupa molhada, ruas inundadas, não poder sair de casa e passear, sentimento de tristeza e melancolia. Naaaa, não gosto mesmo de chuva (tb não me dou bem com o frio ) Gosto de um inverno para o seco, e se possível com temperaturas amenas (uma combinação impossivel eu sei ).



Eu tenho é sentimento de tristeza quando o céu está limpo nestes ultimos tempos ando com uma depressão que até doi


----------

